# Linux driver required for EasyCap video adapter



## ppjadhav (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for the Linux driver for the EasyCap video adapter to USB 
(from USB Gear). Has anybody used this driver or Can you please help me to get it?

Thanks and Regards,
Prithviraj Jadhav.


----------

